# Warum der unerwartete Anruf von Microsoft immer(!) eine Abzocke ist



## sascha (6 Oktober 2015)

*Ein Anruf von Microsoft? Seien Sie ganz, ganz vorsichtig, wenn sich ein Anrufer als Mitarbeiter des Windows-Konzerns ausgibt. Dahinter steckt ein äußerst mieser Trick, um Sie um ihr Geld zu bringen.  *

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/1...ruf-von-microsoft-immer-eine-abzocke-ist-9689


----------



## passer (8 Oktober 2015)

Da der Anrufer englisch spricht, und nicht jeder in Deutschland diese versteht, ist das schon ein Punkt, das die Erfolgsquote in Deutschland der Betrüger geringer sein wird.
Gibt auf Youtube aber lustige Videos, wo man die Betrüger richtig verarxxxt hat. Man könnte z.b auch ein extra PC generieren, mit gefakten Kreditkarten und anderen persönlichen Daten.
Um dann im Finale "Ätsch" entgegen schleudern zu können, wenn der Betrüger Drohungen ausspricht, und den Rechner sperrt, oder die gefakten Daten abfischt.


----------

